# Computer very slow, tried everything.



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Deleted temp files, history, etc. Used RegistryBooster & Registry Mechanic, Kaspersky, Ad-Aware, Super Anti-spyware. Used Add-Removal to delete several programs to clear some room on HD. Can't figure what else I can do. Computer is slow on almost every application.

Please make suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*. ​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Get rid of all those registry cleaner/booster/optimizer programs you have and don't use them anymore. They do nothing to improve speed and performance. What they do is break certain programs and damage the operating system.

Post a HijackThis log, as requested. Make sure to close all open windows before you run a HijackThis scan.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Phantom,

Here is the log file of my scan:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:14:31 AM, on 10/30/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16915)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\LXBRKsk.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3100 Series\lxbrbmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3100 Series\lxbrbmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Shared Files\InstantCDDVD\PCLETray.exe
C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\InstantCDDVD\InstantWrite\iwctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3100 Series\lxbrcmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Comcast Universal Caller ID\Comcast Universal Caller ID.exe
C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\psi.exe
C:\AAGroup\WebServer\WebServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\BDTUpdateService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozy\mozybackup.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_clipbook.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\office12\offlb.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Defender BHO - {2A0F3D1B-0909-4FF4-B272-609CCE6054E7} - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon Toolbar - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: PC Tools Browser Guard - {472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBRKsk] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\LXBRKsk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Lexmark 3100 Series] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 3100 Series\lxbrbmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPWU_MPM_Agent] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet Pro K550 Series\Toolbox\mpm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avp] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RegistryMechanic] C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe /H
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [InstantTray] C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Shared Files\InstantCDDVD\PCLETray.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IW_Drop_Icon] C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\InstantCDDVD\InstantWrite\iwctrl.exe /DropDisc
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-3191633657-606532061-2919929824-500\..\Run: [DellSupport] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support\DSAgnt.exe" /startup (User 'Administrator')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-3191633657-606532061-2919929824-500\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User 'Administrator')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Comcast Universal Caller ID.lnk = C:\Program Files\Comcast Universal Caller ID\Comcast Universal Caller ID.exe
O4 - Startup: Secunia PSI.lnk = C:\Program Files\Secunia\PSI\psi.exe
O4 - Startup: webserver.lnk = C:\AAGroup\WebServer\WebServer.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: StumbleUpon PhotoBlog It! - res://StumbleUponIEBar.dll/blogimage
O9 - Extra button: Web traffic protection statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Favorites Finder - {7BEE99D8-664B-495d-AFAC-A0892B2876A7} - C:\Program Files\Favorites Finder\FavoritesFinderBar.dll (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: ppctlcab - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/ppctlcab.cab
O16 - DPF: {0D062C61-F69C-11D6-A718-00C0F02CC8EE} (FISERV FIPSCO Report Viewer) - https://lpss.amerus.com/amu/reports/control/amurptview.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/da/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {2FC9A21E-2069-4E47-8235-36318989DB13} (PPSDKActiveXScanner.MainScreen) - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/axscanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {3D4C3992-ABD6-4F85-9A1B-8568E3B4DB3E} (FISERV FIPSCO Insmark Interface Class) - https://lpss.amerus.com/amu/InsMark/imkctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - https://wimpro.cce.hp.com/ChatEntry/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5727FF4C-EF4E-4d96-A96C-03AD91910448} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab_ind.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6D2EF4B4-CB62-4C0B-85F3-B79C236D702C} (ContactExtractor Class) - http://www.facebook.com/controls/contactx.dll
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127202276812
O16 - DPF: {7B62F6EE-D046-11D3-9C5E-0060082627F7} (TWDownloader Class) - https://pluto.conseco.com/download/TWDownload.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {A9F8D9EC-3D0A-4A60-BD82-FBD64BAD370D} (DDRevision Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - 
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://allianzlife.webex.com/client/T26L/event/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2FF9FD75-78DB-4A24-BE5B-AB9F9F1724E3}: NameServer = 4.2.2.2,4.2.2.3
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~2\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~2\kloehk.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Browser Defender Update Service - Threat Expert Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\BDTUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: MozyHome Backup Service (MozyBackup) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Mozy\mozybackup.exe
O23 - Service: SymantecAntiBotAgent - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Symantec\Norton AntiBot\agent\Bin\NABAgent.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: SymantecAntiBotWatcher - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Symantec\Norton AntiBot\agent\Bin\NABWatcher.exe (file missing)
--
End of file - 15351 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Download and run the Norton Removal Tool. Norton is notorious for various conflicting issues when not properly uninstalled.

Uninstall Windows Search 4.0 (SearchIndexer.exe). It's known to slow down computers significantly.

When all is done, if you're still experiencing the same problems, consider the following:

You have too many Startup applications loading with Windows and too many processes running in the background. This can significantly increase your Startup time and affect overall performance.

You should definitely trim down your Startup list.* Other than your security software, very few applications need to load with Windows at startup.*

Click on *Start* > *Run* > and type *msconfig*.

Under the *Startup* tab, uncheck all unnecessary applications. Use these three websites to help you decide which items to uncheck: 

Simply copy and paste the .exe files you see at the end of your HijackThis log's *04* (Startup) entries one by one. 

1- *System Lookup* _(my favorite - for this one, you can paste the whole 04 entry)_

2- *PC Review - Startup Files Database*

3- *Startup Applications List*

_Remember, a lot of applications can be started manually when needed._

A list of names and files will appear. At the end of each entry, you'll notice a symbol:

*Y* = Normally leave to run at start-up

*N* = Not required - often infrequently used tasks that can be started manually, if necessary

*U* = User's choice - depends whether a user deems it necessary

*X* = Malware, spyware, adware, or other potentially unwanted items

*?* = Currently unknown status

Make sure to choose the correct information in the list, relating to the actual programs installed on your computer. *Do not be alarmed by red "Xs" pointing to malware, especially if I haven't seen any in your HijackThis log. I do check before recommending this trimming.*

*Example:*

Copy the following entry from your HijackThis log:

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime*

Paste it in this website: 1- *System Lookup*

Now *here* is what you get. On line #7, you'll see the Name (QuickTime Task), the Filename (Qttask.exe), the Description and at the end of the line, you'll see a *N*, meaning _Not required - often infrequently used tasks that can be started manually, if necessary__._So, you can without a doubt uncheck it from your Startup list.

After rebooting, when the small System Configuration Utility window appears, ignore the message. Put a check mark in that window, then click OK.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware* both installed, which is good. Update their definition files, run a "quick scan" with them, then allow them to fix EVERYTHING they find.

Get rid of *Lavasoft Ad-Aware* and *PC Tools Registry Mechanic*.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Phantom & flavallee, Thanks for both of your suggestions. I had trouble with downloading the Norton Removal Tool so I called Symantec and they took over my CPU and got rid of everything from Symantec on my CPU. I went through and unchecked about 7 apps from my Windows Startup.

I contacted Kaspersky and they had me run an analyzer product they have that they said was more in depth than HijackThis. They will be contacting me soon to give me suggestions from their perspective.

I was going to remove Windows Search 4.0 (SearchIndexer.exe) but it said that if any programs depend on Windows Search 4.0 that they might not work properly after it is removed. Should I still remove it?


I've updated and run Malwarebytes Anti-Malware and SUPERAntiSpyware.

My computer is still slow. Should I be looking at stopping some of the processes that are running in the background? I have 37MB on a 40MB HD. Can I move my applications from the 40MB HD to the 160MB that has 100MB of free space? Would that cause any problems if I did that?

Can I go into my registry and remove programs (like Mozy) that have been removed but still have residual information on the registry and any other places like the folder for Program Files or under Documents and Settings/All Users/Application Data or under Documents and Settings/All Users/Start Menu/Programs or Documents and Settings/Default User/Application Data or under Documents and Settings/my name/Application Data? 

Is there anything else that you can think of that I can do to help make my computer faster? 

Thanks for all your help. Rob


----------



## tom1344 (Jan 4, 2009)

clean install of windows again (with backup of course) will help, especially if you have been running windows for 2 or more years.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

tennisace said:


> I've updated and run Malwarebytes Anti-Malware and SUPERAntiSpyware.


Did you select and fix EVERYTHING they found? Can you post their scan logs here?

----------------------------------------------------------------

Since you've done several things since posting a HijackThis log, you need to post an updated new log.

---------------------------------------------------------------

When I uninstall programs, I go into the *C:\Program Files* folder after a restart and then delete their leftover folders - if they're still there.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You don't need Windows Search 4.0.

You can also uncheck more than 7 entries from your Startup list.

You don't need:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Dell\Media Experience\PCMService.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXBRKsk] C:\PROGRA~1\LEXMAR~1\LXBRKsk.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPWU_MPM_Agent] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Officejet Pro K550 Series\Toolbox\mpm.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RegistryMechanic] C:\Program Files\Registry Mechanic\RegMech.exe /H

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [InstantTray] C:\Program Files\Pinnacle\Shared Files\InstantCDDVD\PCLETray.exe

O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe

O4 - Global Startup: Windows Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mozy is still running on your computer. It shows in your running processes and in your services.

If you can still see it in your Add or Remove programs, remove it after booting in Safe Mode. Or, you can try removing it with the free Revo Uninstaller.


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your suggestions. I think they are starting to help but there is still a problem. Here is where I'm at.

flavallee
When I did a scan with HijackThis I did not select it to Fix EVERYTHING because Phantom010 said not to on their first post. Should I now rescan with HijackThis and click on Fix Everything? If so, I can then repost the updated scan log. I went into the *C:\Program Files* folder after a restart and deleted any leftover folders. 

Phantom010
I deleted Windows Search 4.0. I also unchecked a total of 19 apps in the Start Up. I can't get Mozy out of my computer with add/remove or Revo Uninstaller. It doesn't show up in either to uninstall. I tried to delete the folders from Documents and Settings and from Program Files and it wouldn't let me delete anything from either place. Suggestions? I went to Safe Mode but I didn't know how to delete it from there. 

My computer is still slow. Should I be looking at stopping some of the processes that are running in the background? I have 37MB on a 40MB HD. Can I move my applications from the 40MB HD to my 160MB HD that has 100MB of free space? Would that cause any problems if I did that?

Is there anything else that you can think of that I can do to help make my computer faster? 

Thanks again for all your help. tennisace.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Do a complete system format... then you don't have to deal with any of this...


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi peck1234, this is probably a good idea but I have some concerns. I don't have a copy of Windows XP since it came installed on my Dell computer. In addition, I'm concerned that I would lose some applications on my C: drive that I may have lost the CD's to reinstall them. That's a lessor concern though. I keep thinking that there may be other consequences from reformatiing my C: drive. I do have a D: drive with plenty of room on it. Should I be concerned about anything if I did reformat it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

tennisace said:


> When I did a scan with HijackThis I did not select it to Fix EVERYTHING because Phantom010 said not to on their first post. Should I now rescan with HijackThis and click on Fix Everything?


You didn't read my reply carefully. I was referring to *Malwarebytes* and *SUPERAntiSpyware*.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi flavallee, Here is my scan log from SuperAntiSpyware.

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com
Generated 10/31/2009 at 01:39 PM
Application Version : 4.29.1004
Core Rules Database Version : 4216
Trace Rules Database Version: 2122
Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 00:53:32
Memory items scanned : 599
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 7060
Registry threats detected : 0
File items scanned : 27304
File threats detected : 0

Here is my scan log from Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.41

Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.41
Database version: 3070
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
10/31/2009 12:45:10 PM
mbam-log-2009-10-31 (12-45-10).txt
Scan type: Full Scan (C:\|D:\|)
Objects scanned: 198987
Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 49 minute(s), 42 second(s)
Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 0
Registry Keys Infected: 0
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 0
Folders Infected: 0
Files Infected: 0
Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:18:37 PM, on 10/31/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16915)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\BDTUpdateService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_clipbook.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
D:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\office12\offlb.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Defender BHO - {2A0F3D1B-0909-4FF4-B272-609CCE6054E7} - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon Toolbar - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: PC Tools Browser Guard - {472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avp] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] D:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe /install /silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: StumbleUpon PhotoBlog It! - res://StumbleUponIEBar.dll/blogimage
O9 - Extra button: Web traffic protection statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Favorites Finder - {7BEE99D8-664B-495d-AFAC-A0892B2876A7} - C:\Program Files\Favorites Finder\FavoritesFinderBar.dll (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: ppctlcab - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/ppctlcab.cab
O16 - DPF: {0D062C61-F69C-11D6-A718-00C0F02CC8EE} (FISERV FIPSCO Report Viewer) - https://lpss.amerus.com/amu/reports/control/amurptview.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/da/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {2FC9A21E-2069-4E47-8235-36318989DB13} (PPSDKActiveXScanner.MainScreen) - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/axscanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {3D4C3992-ABD6-4F85-9A1B-8568E3B4DB3E} (FISERV FIPSCO Insmark Interface Class) - https://lpss.amerus.com/amu/InsMark/imkctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - https://wimpro.cce.hp.com/ChatEntry/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5727FF4C-EF4E-4d96-A96C-03AD91910448} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab_ind.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6D2EF4B4-CB62-4C0B-85F3-B79C236D702C} (ContactExtractor Class) - http://www.facebook.com/controls/contactx.dll
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127202276812
O16 - DPF: {7B62F6EE-D046-11D3-9C5E-0060082627F7} (TWDownloader Class) - https://pluto.conseco.com/download/TWDownload.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {A9F8D9EC-3D0A-4A60-BD82-FBD64BAD370D} (DDRevision Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - 
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://allianzlife.webex.com/client/T26L/event/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2FF9FD75-78DB-4A24-BE5B-AB9F9F1724E3}: NameServer = 4.2.2.2,4.2.2.3
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~2\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~2\kloehk.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Browser Defender Update Service - Threat Expert Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\BDTUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
--
End of file - 12128 bytes


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

One note: I have not clicked on Analyze This or Fix Checked at HijackThis.

Can I get rid of duplicate processes going on like C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe

How can I get rid of these if their not in add/remove?
O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon Toolbar - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/S...in/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/act...a/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/S.../bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab

What else can I get rid of and how do I do it if not with add/remove?

What if I started to uninstall programs that I'm sure that I have CD's and serial numbers for and reinstall them on my D: drive?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Let's see what programs are in that computer.

Open *HijackThis*.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

---------------------------------------------------------------

According to your HijackThis log, it doesn't appear that you uninstalled *Lavasoft Ad-Aware* and *PC Tools Registry Mechanic* like I previously suggested.

You can also uninstall *HP Smart Web Printing*, unless you actually use it. It's not needed and can be problematic.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi flavallee, okay, I admit, I didn't uninstall Lavasoft AdAware because it always seems to find stuff that other programs don't. I didn't uninstall Registry Mechanic because I paid for it and I hate losing something I paid for. Can I move the HP product to my D: drive or will it still slow my computer down?

Here is the list as you requested:

32 Bit HP CIO Components Installer
ABBYY FineReader 5.0 Sprint
Acrobat.com
Acrobat.com
Ad-Aware
Ad-Aware
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Atmosphere Player for Acrobat and Adobe Reader
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Photoshop Album 2.0 Starter Edition
Adobe Reader 9.1.3
Apple Application Support
Apple Software Update
Avery DesignPro
Bonjour
Broadcom Management Programs
Browser Defender 2.0.6.9
CCleaner (remove only)
Comcast Universal Caller ID
Comcast Universal Caller ID
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Conexant D850 56K V.9x DFVc Modem
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
Dell Digital Jukebox Driver
Dell Media Experience
Dell Solution Center
Dell Support
Dell Support 5.0.0 (734)
Digital Line Detect
FaxTools
GearDrvs
Google Toolbar for Internet Explorer
GoToAssist 8.0.0.514
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB947864)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915800-v4)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
HP Customer Participation Program 12.0
HP Driver Diagnostics
HP Imaging Device Functions 12.0
HP Officejet Pro 8000 A809 Series
HP Smart Web Printing
HP Solution Center 12.0
HP Update
Intel(R) Extreme Graphics Driver
Internet Explorer Default Page
InterVideo WinDVD 4
iTunes
Jasc Paint Shop Photo Album
Java(TM) 6 Update 15
Kaspersky Internet Security 2010
Kaspersky Internet Security 2010
Lexmark 3100 Series
Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB953297)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft Easy Assist v2
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office 2000 SR-1 Premium
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Live Meeting 2007
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2007
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2007 Service Pack 2 (SP2)
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2007
Microsoft PhotoDraw 2000
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
myPrintMileage (Officejet Pro 8000 A809)
NetWaiting
NTREGOPT 1.1j
OGA Notifier 1.7.0105.14.0
ParetoLogic Data Recovery
Pinnacle InstantCD/DVD Suite
QuickTime
RealPlayer
Registry Mechanic 8.0
Revo Uninstaller 1.83
Secunia PSI
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969559)
Security Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB969679)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Excel 2007 (KB969682)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Outlook 2007 (KB972363)
Security Update for Microsoft Office PowerPoint 2007 (KB957789)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 (KB969693)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (972581)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB969613)
Security Update for Microsoft Office system 2007 (KB974234)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Visio Viewer 2007 (KB973709)
Security Update for Microsoft Office Word 2007 (KB969604)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB928090)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB931768)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB933566)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB937143)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB938127)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB939653)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB942615)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB944533)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB961260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 7 (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows Search 4 - KB963093
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9
System Requirements Lab
Uniblue DriverScanner 2009
Uniblue DriverScanner 2009
Uniblue RegistryBooster 2010
Uniblue System Tweaker
Update for 2007 Microsoft Office System (KB967642)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Outlook 2007 Junk Email Filter (KB974810)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
VGA Dual-Mode Camera
Viewpoint Manager (Remove Only)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729)
Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01
WebEx
Windows Defender Signatures
Windows Driver Package - Camera Maker (MR97310_VGA_DUAL_CAMERA) Image 03/30/2004 2.0.0.0
Windows Installer Clean Up
Windows Live installer
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I can understand your reluctance to uninstall *PC Tools Registry Mechanic* after paying $30.00 for it(or whatever they charge for it now). But if you uninstall it, you won't be tempted to use it.

If you want to keep *Lavasoft Ad-Aware*, that's fine. *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware* are the "dynamic duo" that are very user-friendly and do a very good job and are very easy on system resources and are well known and recommended in these forums.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Uninstall these programs if they're present in the "Add Or Remove Programs" list because they're not needed and/or they're problematic.

*Acrobat.com

Adobe AIR

Apple Software Update

Browser Defender

HP Customer Participation Program

HP Smart Web Printing

NTREGOPT

Uniblue DriverScanner 2009

Uniblue RegistryBooster 2010

Uniblue System Tweaker

Viewpoint Manager

Windows Defender*

If you're prompted to restart to complete the uninstall of any of these programs, do so, otherwise you can restart after they're all uninstalled.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Download and install these programs.

*Sun Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.16*

*Adobe Reader 9.2.0*

They will install over and replace your current versions - 1.6.0.15 and 9.1.3.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

After the above has been done and you've restarted, run a HijackThis and post a new log here.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

All my computers are formatted in a single C partition. I don't use partitioned drives or external hard drives.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi flavallee, I removed 
*Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Apple Software Update
NTREGOPT*
*Uniblue DriverScanner 2009
Viewpoint Manager

*I could not uninstall* Windows Defender* because it doesn't show up on add/remove or Revo Uninstaller.

I like *Browser Defender *because it warns me of potential suspicious sites. Is there another program that you like that does the same but is better?

I could not uninstall these two because I just bought the HP OfficeJet Pro 8000 printer and a warning came up saying that the printer would not work if I uninstalled them.
*HP Customer Participation Program
HP Smart Web Printing*

I just purchased these two below so I wanted to get my money back before I uninstalled them or does it matter. I guess I can uninstall them and still get my money back, right?
*Uniblue RegistryBooster 2010
Uniblue System Tweaker*

I have installed *Sun Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.16* and 
*Adobe Reader 9.2.0*. I will restart my computer then run a HijackThis and post a new log. 

Are you thinking that I should not start saving new applications on my D: drive? If not, can you tell me why? I'm almost out of room on my C: drive and I'm trying to find a workaround for new applications until I can purchase a new computer in about a year from now.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

To uninstall Windows Defender, click Start > Run > type (or paste):

*msiexec /uninstall windowsdefender.msi /quiet /log uninstall.log*


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Phantom, I tried that three times but it did nothing but close the window. I copied and pasted it into the Start > Run box.


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi flavallee, here is the latest scan from HijackThis:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 11:11:07 PM, on 10/31/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16915)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
D:\Program Files\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\BDTUpdateService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\Program Files\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_clipbook.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Defender BHO - {2A0F3D1B-0909-4FF4-B272-609CCE6054E7} - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - D:\Program Files\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - D:\Program Files\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon Toolbar - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: PC Tools Browser Guard - {472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avp] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "D:\Program Files\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Uninstall Adobe Download Manager] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe" "C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_Helper.dll",Uninstall /IE2883E8F-472F-4fb0-9522-AC9BF37916A7 /Get1noarp
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: StumbleUpon PhotoBlog It! - res://StumbleUponIEBar.dll/blogimage
O9 - Extra button: Web traffic protection statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Favorites Finder - {7BEE99D8-664B-495d-AFAC-A0892B2876A7} - C:\Program Files\Favorites Finder\FavoritesFinderBar.dll (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: ppctlcab - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/ppctlcab.cab
O16 - DPF: {0D062C61-F69C-11D6-A718-00C0F02CC8EE} (FISERV FIPSCO Report Viewer) - https://lpss.amerus.com/amu/reports/control/amurptview.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/da/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {2FC9A21E-2069-4E47-8235-36318989DB13} (PPSDKActiveXScanner.MainScreen) - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/axscanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/nprdtinf.cab
O16 - DPF: {3D4C3992-ABD6-4F85-9A1B-8568E3B4DB3E} (FISERV FIPSCO Insmark Interface Class) - https://lpss.amerus.com/amu/InsMark/imkctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - https://wimpro.cce.hp.com/ChatEntry/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5727FF4C-EF4E-4d96-A96C-03AD91910448} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab_ind.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {6D2EF4B4-CB62-4C0B-85F3-B79C236D702C} (ContactExtractor Class) - http://www.facebook.com/controls/contactx.dll
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127202276812
O16 - DPF: {7B62F6EE-D046-11D3-9C5E-0060082627F7} (TWDownloader Class) - https://pluto.conseco.com/download/TWDownload.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {A9F8D9EC-3D0A-4A60-BD82-FBD64BAD370D} (DDRevision Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - 
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://allianzlife.webex.com/client/T26L/event/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} (get_atlcom Class) - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2FF9FD75-78DB-4A24-BE5B-AB9F9F1724E3}: NameServer = 4.2.2.2,4.2.2.3
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~2\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~2\kloehk.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Browser Defender Update Service - Threat Expert Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\BDTUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - D:\Program Files\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
--
End of file - 12260 bytes


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi all, I called HP about the 6 HP drivers for my new HP OfficeJet 8000 printer and they said that all of them were necessary. But he did say that they have a tune up product that clears the buffered RAM. Do any of you know a a reliable free tune up product that clears the buffered RAM.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You should never have bought *PC Tools Registry Mechanic* and *Uniblue Registry Booster* in the first place. And don't expect either company to give you your money back. It's your choice to leave them in your computer. I hope you're not tempted to use them and risk trashing some of your programs or the operating system.

It sounds like an HP salesman is trying to sell you some tune up product for your HP Officejet. If it's offered for free, get it. If you have to pay for it, don't get it.

HP doesn't like having any of its programs uninstalled, which is why you got the warning that you did. When you installed the software for your HP Officejet, you allowed it to install all the extra unneeded crap that was with it, including the Customer Participation Program and Smart Web Printing.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Start HijackThis and then run a scan.

When the scan completes, put a checkmark in

*O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'SYSTEM')

O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\Run: [DWQueuedReporting] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\DW\dwtrig20.exe" -t (User 'Default user')

O16 - DPF: ppctlcab - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/ppctlcab.cab

O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/ho...vex/hcImpl.cab

O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/S...in/AvSniff.cab

O16 - DPF: {2FC9A21E-2069-4E47-8235-36318989DB13} (PPSDKActiveXScanner.MainScreen) - http://www.pestscan.com/scanner/axscanner.cab

O16 - DPF: {34F12AFD-E9B5-492A-85D2-40FA4535BE83} - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/act...a/nprdtinf.cab

O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/S.../bin/cabsa.cab

O16 - DPF: {6A344D34-5231-452A-8A57-D064AC9B7862} (Symantec Download Manager) - https://webdl.symantec.com/activex/symdlmgr.cab*

After you confirm that you put a checkmark in the correct entries, click "Fix Checked" and then click Yes.

Run another HijackThis scan.

Post that new log here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi flavallee,

I will try to get my money back for *Uniblue Registry Booster* and then delete it. I will not use either based on your recommendation.

Yes, the HP salesman tried to sell me a tune up product for my HP Officejet. Do you know of a free one or do I even need it?

HP said I needed the extra drivers including the Customer Participation Program and Smart Web Printing or I would lose features like double sided printing and printing multiple copies, etc.


Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:38:52 AM, on 11/1/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16915)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\BDTUpdateService.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
D:\Program Files\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
D:\Program Files\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqbam08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgpc01.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\OUTLOOK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtblfs.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_clipbook.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Defender BHO - {2A0F3D1B-0909-4FF4-B272-609CCE6054E7} - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - D:\Program Files\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: link filter bho - {E33CF602-D945-461A-83F0-819F76A199F8} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - D:\Program Files\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon Toolbar - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: PC Tools Browser Guard - {472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PinnacleDriverCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\PSDrvCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avp] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "D:\Program Files\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Anti-Banner - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: StumbleUpon PhotoBlog It! - res://StumbleUponIEBar.dll/blogimage
O9 - Extra button: Web traffic protection statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: &Virtual keyboard - {4248FE82-7FCB-46AC-B270-339F08212110} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: URLs c&heck - {CCF151D8-D089-449F-A5A4-D9909053F20F} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\klwtbbho.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Favorites Finder - {7BEE99D8-664B-495d-AFAC-A0892B2876A7} - C:\Program Files\Favorites Finder\FavoritesFinderBar.dll (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {0D062C61-F69C-11D6-A718-00C0F02CC8EE} (FISERV FIPSCO Report Viewer) - https://lpss.amerus.com/amu/reports/control/amurptview.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/da/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {3D4C3992-ABD6-4F85-9A1B-8568E3B4DB3E} (FISERV FIPSCO Insmark Interface Class) - https://lpss.amerus.com/amu/InsMark/imkctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - https://wimpro.cce.hp.com/ChatEntry/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5727FF4C-EF4E-4d96-A96C-03AD91910448} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab_ind.cab
O16 - DPF: {6D2EF4B4-CB62-4C0B-85F3-B79C236D702C} (ContactExtractor Class) - http://www.facebook.com/controls/contactx.dll
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127202276812
O16 - DPF: {7B62F6EE-D046-11D3-9C5E-0060082627F7} (TWDownloader Class) - https://pluto.conseco.com/download/TWDownload.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {A9F8D9EC-3D0A-4A60-BD82-FBD64BAD370D} (DDRevision Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - 
O16 - DPF: {E06E2E99-0AA1-11D4-ABA6-0060082AA75C} (GpcContainer Class) - https://allianzlife.webex.com/client/T26L/event/ieatgpc.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2FF9FD75-78DB-4A24-BE5B-AB9F9F1724E3}: NameServer = 4.2.2.2,4.2.2.3
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~2\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~2\kloehk.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2010\avp.exe
O23 - Service: Browser Defender Update Service - Threat Expert Ltd. - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\BDTUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - D:\Program Files\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
--
End of file - 10604 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Don't expect to get a refund from Uniblue.

There's no free "tuneup" program for your HP Officejet that I'm aware of. You don't need it anyway.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

tennisace said:


> Hi Phantom, I tried that three times but it did nothing but close the window. I copied and pasted it into the Start > Run box.


Uninstall *Windows Defender Signatures* from Add or Remove programs.


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi flavallee,

All I can do is try to get my money back from Uniblue. 

The tuneup program was not for the HP Officejet. It was meant for the computer itself. Continuously clearing RAM, etc.

What do you think I should try now?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Stay completely away from cleaners, boosters, optimizers - no matter what they claim they can do. They're useless and a waste of money and do nothing to make your computer run better. And using them can make some of your programs stop working and can damage the operating system. I can't make it any clearer than that to you.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

very true.... 

except I love ccleaner.... : )


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I have only one use for *CCleaner* - using it's "Tools - Uninstall" section in conjunction with the registry "Uninstall" section to edit and display my installed programs and drivers with their actual names and version numbers.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Phantom,

I opened add/remove programs and there is nothing listed called Windows Defender Signatures. Any other suggestions?

What else can you recommend to help speed up my computer?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

tennisace said:


> Hi Phantom,
> 
> I opened add/remove programs and there is nothing listed called Windows Defender Signatures. Any other suggestions?
> 
> What else can you recommend to help speed up my computer?


Look at post #19. It does show in your Uninstall list.


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Phantom,

You are correct. It is in post # 19 but it doesn't come up in add/remove applications.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It most likely looks like you don't have Windows Defender or Windows Defender Signatures on your computer anymore. HijackThis seems to be pointing out an entry in the registry that hasn't been deleted when uninstalling the program. 

Windows Defender is clearly not running on your computer when looking at your HijackThis log anyway. You can forget about it.


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your help. I appreciate it. Even though I have tried a host of all your suggestions my computer is still slow. Here is a recap of what I have done so far:

Defragmented my hard drive.
Installed HijackThis, have done several system scans, posted results 
Removed at least 10+ applications using add/remove and Revo Uninstaller.
Contacted Symantec and had them run the Norton Removal Tool and manually removed every folder with Symantec we could find.
Uninstalled Windows Search 4.0 (SearchIndexer.exe).
Unchecked 19 Startup applications from loading at Startup. 
Updated the definition files and ran a scan with *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* and *SUPERAntiSpyware*. Then allowed them to fix EVERYTHING they find.
I went into the *C:\Program Files* folder after a restart and then deleted leftover folders from application I deleted on add/remove.
I updated to *Sun Java Runtime Environment 1.6.0.16* and 
*Adobe Reader 9.2.0*
I deleted 9 entries from the HijackThis scan by clicking on Fix Checked.


My computer is still slow. Should I be looking at stopping some of the processes that are running in the background?

Can I go into my registry and remove programs (like Mozy) that have been removed but still have residual information on the registry and any other places like the folder for Program Files or under Documents and Settings/All Users/Application Data or under Documents and Settings/All Users/Start Menu/Programs or Documents and Settings/Default User/Application Data or under Documents and Settings/my name/Application Data?

Is there anything else that you can think of that I can do to help make my computer faster? 

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

Do a fresh format and clean install of xp

nothing beats that


----------



## tinsom (Nov 1, 2009)

my suggestion is run defrag about five or six times
then run msconfig from start
and un click programs u dont use
also upgrade you ram this will help


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Peck,

This will be a last resort for me since I don't have a copy of XP. My Dell computer came with it but with no disks for it that I can remember. I can't afford to buy a new copy of XP right now.


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi tinsom,

You may have noticed from my previous reply that I have already done the msconfig idea. My RAM is already at the highest level of 2 GB.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

tennisace:

Let's see a new HijackThis log.

Make sure to close all open windows before running a scan.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:38:10 PM, on 11/3/2009
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16915)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\avp.exe
C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: HP Print Enhancer - {0347C33E-8762-4905-BF09-768834316C61} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_printenhancer.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Defender BHO - {2A0F3D1B-0909-4FF4-B272-609CCE6054E7} - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O2 - BHO: IEVkbdBHO - {59273AB4-E7D3-40F9-A1A8-6FA9CCA1862C} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\ievkbd.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - D:\Program Files\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - D:\Program Files\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: HP Smart BHO Class - {FFFFFFFF-CF4E-4F2B-BDC2-0E72E116A856} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon Toolbar - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: PC Tools Browser Guard - {472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825} - C:\Program Files\Browser Defender\PCTBrowserDefender.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVP] "C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\avp.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Banner Ad Blocker - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\ie_banner_deny.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: StumbleUpon PhotoBlog It! - res://StumbleUponIEBar.dll/blogimage
O9 - Extra button: Web traffic protection statistics - {1F460357-8A94-4D71-9CA3-AA4ACF32ED8E} - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\SCIEPlgn.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: HP Smart Select - {DDE87865-83C5-48c4-8357-2F5B1AA84522} - C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\Smart Web Printing\hpswp_BHO.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Favorites Finder - {7BEE99D8-664B-495d-AFAC-A0892B2876A7} - C:\Program Files\Favorites Finder\FavoritesFinderBar.dll (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {0D062C61-F69C-11D6-A718-00C0F02CC8EE} (FISERV FIPSCO Report Viewer) - https://lpss.amerus.com/amu/reports/control/amurptview.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://utilities.pcpitstop.com/da/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {3D4C3992-ABD6-4F85-9A1B-8568E3B4DB3E} (FISERV FIPSCO Insmark Interface Class) - https://lpss.amerus.com/amu/InsMark/imkctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - https://wimpro.cce.hp.com/ChatEntry/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {493ACF15-5CD9-4474-82A6-91670C3DD66E} (LinkedIn ContactFinderControl) - http://www.linkedin.com/cab/LinkedInContactFinderControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5727FF4C-EF4E-4d96-A96C-03AD91910448} (System Requirements Lab) - http://www.srtest.com/srl_bin/sysreqlab_ind.cab
O16 - DPF: {6D2EF4B4-CB62-4C0B-85F3-B79C236D702C} (ContactExtractor Class) - http://www.facebook.com/controls/contactx.dll
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1127202276812
O16 - DPF: {7B62F6EE-D046-11D3-9C5E-0060082627F7} (TWDownloader Class) - https://pluto.conseco.com/download/TWDownload.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {A9F8D9EC-3D0A-4A60-BD82-FBD64BAD370D} (DDRevision Class) - http://h20264.www2.hp.com/ediags/dd/install/HPDriverDiagnosticsxp2k.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF40ACC5-E1BB-4AFF-AC72-04C2F616BCA7} - 
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{2FF9FD75-78DB-4A24-BE5B-AB9F9F1724E3}: NameServer = 4.2.2.2,4.2.2.3
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\kloehk.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\mzvkbd3.dll,C:\PROGRA~1\KASPER~1\KASPER~1\adialhk.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.DLL
O23 - Service: Kaspersky Internet Security (AVP) - Kaspersky Lab - C:\Program Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 2009\avp.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE

--
End of file - 7980 bytes


----------



## tennisace (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi flavallee,

Could I go to HijackThis and click on Fix Checked on the following:

*These have the (no file) at the end which I assume means that the applications have been deleted and these are just leftover files.* 
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon Toolbar - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - (no file)

*I believe these applications have been deleted and these are just leftover files.*
O8 - Extra context menu item: StumbleUpon PhotoBlog It! - res://StumbleUponIEBar.dll/blogimage
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdocvw.dll


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Looking at your log, I can see you've done a good job at clearing your startup load and running processes.

At this point, if your computer is still slow, I would check my RAM. Try a Memtest. Burn the ISO Image to a CD/DVD and boot from it. Then, follow the on screen instructions.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Just because it says "no file" next to the log entry doesn't mean it's not a valid one.

I've provided links to them so you can see what they're for and if they're still valid for you.

*O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)*

http://www.systemlookup.com/lists.p...earch=02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670&s=

*O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)*

http://www.systemlookup.com/lists.p...earch=5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB&s=

*O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - (no file)*

http://www.systemlookup.com/lists.p...earch=B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC&s=

*O3 - Toolbar: StumbleUpon Toolbar - {5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8} - (no file)*

http://www.systemlookup.com/lists.p...earch=5093EB4C-3E93-40AB-9266-B607BA87BDC8&s=

If you want to fix any of them, then you can also fix their O8 or O9 log entry.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------

